# Lighting for a 50 gal



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

What would be the cheapest lighting but yet sufficient enough..providing enough light to grow all sorts of plants well in a 50 gal? any suggestions?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have two 50's one's an AGA breeder and it has an ahs 96W kit on it as well as a 30W strip for 126W total. The second 50 is an Oceanic which is 30 inches wide and it has 2X55 ahs kits on it. My aromatica doesn't get red until it nears the surface, but it grows well. H. micranthemoides grows as a sod (horizontally) on the 126W system. Bottom line is it grows all I have wanted to and lighting is not so high as to concern me with fert levels and algae issues. YMMV.


----------

